# Getting out of contracts



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Customer unknowingly signed a contract with a storm chaser. Is there any way they can get out of the contract. I don't know any specifics, but the customer called the company to cancel and they will not let him out of the contract.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Most states have a 3 day recession. It probably varies by state and possibly counties


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

MJW said:


> Customer unknowingly signed a contract with a storm chaser. Is there any way they can get out of the contract. I don't know any specifics, but the customer called the company to cancel and they will not let him out of the contract.


Tell them to follow up with a cerified letter, return receipt, restating the verbal conversation of their desire to rescind, since they "Unknowingly" signed a contract under a false pretense.

If no money has yet changed hands, the company will not fight for it.

Also, contact the insurance company and let them know which contractor was chosen to contract the business to.

If it was within the 3 days, it was still supposed to be in writing. If the company did not supply them with the 3 day right of rescission guidelines in the aforementioned contract or as an attachment, they may be in severe jeopardy with the government who presides over these matters.

It can either be your States Attorney General or the Federal Mandated requirement.

Ed


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Most of the home owners I talk to who call their insurance agent to file a claim tell them not to sign with a roofer. 

A home owner was recently told not to sign with me to later be told to sign with me.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Tonight I ran into an agent for a customer who I've been in contact with for a few month who's wife signed with a storm chaser last Fall. The company did a few roofs on the block and most are not happy with their results. The roof claim is for $35K.

The home owner does not want to proceed with the company and has been trying to get out of it for months. No money has been given to the company. They are threatening to take 40% of the claim if he has some one else do the roof.

My brothers old neighbor signed with the same company last year and he got out of it after the 3 day window with no recourse. He talked to the "boss" and got out of it.

Gonna call the client on Monday.


----------



## StickBuild (May 9, 2008)

Is there any way to ontain a copy? There may be a loophole as to many contracts. Does it specifiacally state a grace period in which they can void the contract? In the contract does it have a start date? If so they are in breech of thier own contract if they have not started, which they can void. There are many other things I can hammer on since I have taken courses in this area. If you need any help I will see what I can do to put you in the right direction. I would even go back to if it says Mr and Mrs on the contract and she was the only one to sign I would consider it not complete since Mr has not signed it but it is in his name.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Laws vary, but have them fight it. You might need a letter from a lawyer.
I started out as an insurance repair contractor and we used to sign them up on the spot, but if they wanted out we let them go.


----------

